# Light Muskie rod?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive been using a heavy bass rod, rated at 3/8 to 1 3/8 oz. lures to throw rattle traps and over sized bass crankbaits in hopes of a muskie. After only briefly having a muskie hooked, I realize that I was hopelessly out gunned. I want to find a rod that is light enough to still throw 1/2oz lures, but will be able to handle any muskie that I might actually catch in Caesar Creek Lake.

Does anyone use an St.Croix PM610MF? It is rated from ½ - 2oz, and on paper looks like what Im after. I would appreciate any opinions on this rod, or any recommendations for a rod that would work well for lighter muskie lures. Thanks!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the bass pro graphite series rods have a muskie rod 6'10 i think maybe 6'8, anyway the rods are like $40 and i have seen several guys using these and landing skis on them in the past, i have owned some of the bass rods and there good rods for the money so this may be a good alternative without the wallet like some ski rods can


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

St. Croix makes one that is not technically a musky rod, but i believe it may suit your needs. I think its a PC70HF. There is one at the Reynoldsburg Gander Mtn.

personally, I say to heck with light gear. Get a true musky rod. Better to carry a pool cue than to be out gunned.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I wouldn't go under 7 feet. GM in Dayton has many rods above the muskie lures. Many of them will suit your needs.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

As big_b says, nothing less than 7' maybe even nothing less than 7'-6". 

Gander Mountain has some good muskie rods in their Guide Series.

Bass Pro has the Pete Maina rods.


If your looking for a good combo, the Maina combo can't be beat for the money. Rod and good baitcast reel for $150.00.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Additional length will make even a heavy rod more forgiving.

I think the PC70HF (1/2 to 1 1/2 oz) is an excellent heavy bass rod but the PM76MHF(3/4 to 3 oz) is almost as good for light stuff & much better for everything else. Giving serious thought to an 8'er myself.

You need to decide if you want a bass rod that you can use for musky or a musky rod that you can use for bass & then live w/a compromise.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Does extra length really make that much of a difference when throwing lighter lures? I have the PM70MHF, and I like it when throwing muskie sized lures. However, when I downsized to large bass lures, it felt very awkward and I went back to the heavy bass rod. Does the PM76MHF (the extra length) perform much better than the PM70MHF with lighter lures?

I was all set to go with the PM610MF as the weight range seems to be what Im looking to throw. However, if it is too short, I will need to look elsewhere. I plan to hit Bass Pro this weekend and look at a few rods.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

The added length is a plus in many ways.

Easier casting is only one.


When doing a figure 8 the extra length helps because you don't have to bend as far.

The shortest rod I use is 7'-6", I have an 8' and am seriously looking at the new Maina 9'.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well, I don't imagine Rooster has problems with figure 8's...he's fishing from a kayak I think. He probably does figure 8's with the rod buried up to the reel seat in water. Rooster, I'd love to see you hook up a 3-4' fish when you're doing a figure 8 in your yak. You'd have to go into an immediate roll to right yourself after the initial run. Good luck.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree with using longer rods.....unless you want to throw jerk/glide baits. 6'3" pool cue is the way to go. I use a 7 or 7.5' St Croix for all other casting applications.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Sorry, did not know he was in a kayak.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Long rods are nice unless you fish by yourself. Big fish , Long rod, Short handled muskie nets = Big Problems landing fish


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I went to Bass Pro at lunch and picked-up the St.Croix PM610MF. I also looked at a few heavy bass rods, but this rod has the backbone that Im looking for and it should be light enough to throw lures in the ½-1oz range. If I did not fish from a kayak, I would have probably looked for a longer rod.

Now, if I can just get a monster strike that will force a duck roll!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

muskies in a kayak  
enjoy the ride. I had a 40 incher turn my basstracker 180 degrees once


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

If I see a kayak cruising across CC leaving a wake, I will know who it is.

Good Luck Rooster, hope to see you on the water.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Rooster, I bought that same rod this winter. Haven't got to use it yet, though. Although I agree with the other knowledgable muskie fanatics here, I don't own a rod over '7. Longer rods won't fit in my rod locker so I need to compromise. I bought my PM610MF for bucktails and lighter stuff. It loads up better (practice casting in the yard) with a bucktail than my stiffer rods. I figured the rod could also moonlight as a pike or heavy bass (slop) rod. I guess I'll have to hook a `ski with the rod before I can draw a final conclusion.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What size reel did you put on the PM610MF?

I borrowed a 6500 off another rod for now, but it seems a bit too large for the rod. I also tried a 200 series Calcutta, and it seemed too small. I really will not be able to make a decision until fishing with it a few times, but Im thinking about an Abu Record 50.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I now have an Abu 5500 c3 on the rod. I just bought an Abu 6500 TCM from a fellow OGFer on the Marketplace intending to use it on the rod. It is so cool looking I may not even fish with it! I haven't handled a Record reel but I think they would be great reels. The Record 50 would prob be a good choice.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

We are giving away a Record reel at our outing this Sunday.


----------

